

Visualization of the Netflix Database - pj
http://magamaps.com/?p=942

======
rudyfink
This reminds me a bit of the lastfm music visualization
<http://sixdegrees.hu/last.fm/index.html> . Flipping either on the vertical
and horizontal axises puts them in a position to line up somewhat. I wonder
with a more full data-set from Netflix if the similarities would increase.

------
viggity
What is each axis? They aren't labeled.

